# Vpn  ( trusted Vpn)



## FireFox (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi everyone.
I am not an expert about Vpn and that's why I would like to know if someone could list me a few trusted Vpns, I would really appreciate any suggestion/ advice.

Thanks.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I am not an expert about Vpn and that's why I would like to know if someone could list me a few trusted Vpns, I would really appreciate any suggestion/ advice.
> 
> Thanks.



Tired of Germany blocking many youtube videos?


----------



## FireFox (Jun 2, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Tired of Germany blocking many youtube videos?


We can't do anything here, I just have enough.
I was reading about *TorGuard and 
VyprVPN.*


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 2, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Tired of Germany blocking many youtube videos?



They censor content like that? Geez,thats no good.
I think ive come across 4 or 5 videos that were region locked, but if im not mistaken,it was due to licensing,


----------



## FireFox (Jun 2, 2016)

That's not just about YouTube videos, but yes they block a lot of videos.


----------



## Frick (Jun 2, 2016)

Related:

http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/06/aiming-for-anonymity-ars-assesses-the-state-of-vpns-in-2016/


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 2, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> That's not just about YouTube videos, but yes they block a lot of videos.



Aside from the obvious 1930's-1940's related material, could you list one or two examples of what is blocked? Im just curious is all.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 2, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Aside from the obvious 1930's-1940's related material, could you list one or two examples of what is blocked? Im just curious is all.


My girlfriend was trying to watch ( Work, the new Rihanna's video) on her Laptop and it appeared a message like this: this video is not allowed in you country
WTF.
if I try to watch the same video from my phone using my home's WiFi it appears the same message, but i have a Vpn installed on my phone and I can watch the video.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> My girlfriend was trying to watch ( Work, the new Rihanna's video) on her Laptop and it appeared a message like this: this video is not allowed in you country
> WTF.
> if I try to watch the same video from my phone using my home's WiFi it appears the same message, but i have a Vpn installed on my phone and I can watch the video.




Yeah it's really annoying, I have the same issue when I'm on holiday in Germany, unable to watch many of my liked videos.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 2, 2016)

https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/

is what I used while deployed. Worked great


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 2, 2016)

Maybe https://www.betternet.co/ will work for you. It is a free VPN software and it works pretty good for me and does not hamper speeds much at all and sometimes it is faster than with out it in some cases.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 2, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> My girlfriend was trying to watch ( Work, the new Rihanna's video) on her Laptop and it appeared a message like this: this video is not allowed in you country
> WTF.
> if I try to watch the same video from my phone using my home's WiFi it appears the same message, but i have a Vpn installed on my phone and I can watch the video.



Yup, i occasionally get the same message, havent in quite a while, but it has popped up b4...the forbidden fruit


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 2, 2016)

ZenMate is my favorite. And works as a browser extension. Bypasses everything, corporate proxies, online services restrictions and blocks, everything. Has no limitations and just works.


----------



## Dethroy (Jun 2, 2016)

You may also use ProxFlow. Works nicely and I am just a sucker for browser add-ons (you should check out floating for youtube as well).


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 2, 2016)

God Bless the USA!


----------



## Kursah (Jun 2, 2016)

ShiBDiB said:


> https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/
> 
> is what I used while deployed. Worked great



+1


----------



## FireFox (Jun 2, 2016)

ShiBDiB said:


> https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/
> 
> is what I used while deployed. Worked great


No bad at all, it cost just 6.99$ monthly,.

BTW does anyone has used TorGaurd?


----------



## pigulici (Jun 2, 2016)

I used too https://www.privateinternetaccess.com....


----------



## jaggerwild (Jun 2, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> They censor content like that? Geez,thats no good.
> I think ive come across 4 or 5 videos that were region locked, but if im not mistaken,it was due to licensing,



 Video's like this can't be seen in North China, but we can


----------



## FireFox (Jun 2, 2016)

pigulici said:


> I used too https://www.privateinternetaccess.com....


 Because i am in Germany I hope they don't charge me 6.99€, the price is 6,99 US no 6,99 Euro


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Because i am in Germany I hope they don't charge me 6.99€, the price is 6,99 US no 6,99 Euro



Sadly most of the time it works that way, if something costs $6,99 in the US, we have to pay 6,99Euro (or even more in some cases!)


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 2, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Because i am in Germany I hope they don't charge me 6.99€, the price is 6,99 US no 6,99 Euro



I think ull be good, it says $6.99 even when on the german translation. So I'm assuming pp will do the conversion for you


----------



## FireFox (Jun 2, 2016)

ShiBDiB said:


> I think ull be good, it says $6.99 even when on the german translation. So I'm assuming pp will do the conversion for you


Now next question is:
When I pay, what do I get, an IP or what?
Sorry for my ignorance


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 2, 2016)

weird I am using a german server with Zenmate and I don't have problems have u tried switching ur gf's laptop over to use Google's dns?

Primary: 8.8.8.8
Second: 8.8.4.4


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 2, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Now next question is:
> When I pay, what do I get, an IP or what?
> Sorry for my ignorance



u download a little application and login. You then get the option to select what vpn (country) you want to use or just leave it on auto. 

That's it, the program routes all your web traffic thru the vpn for you.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 2, 2016)

ShiBDiB said:


> u download a little application and login. You then get the option to select what vpn (country) you want to use or just leave it on auto.
> 
> That's it, the program routes all your web traffic thru the vpn for you.


I have a Hardware firewall, won't it cause any kind of conflict?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 2, 2016)

i'm using boxpn, very cheap, good amount of servers, good speeds.


----------



## Kursah (Jun 2, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have a Hardware firewall, won't it cause any kind of conflict?
> View attachment 75141



If it does, then open the ports you need to allow the traffic to pass through. Different VPN standards need different ports. No different than any other network service in that respect. 

Since you own such a device, odds are you have a good idea of how to do that, so I feel you're probably in good shape.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 3, 2016)

not to get u all worried @Knoxx29 but some VPN services lack of DNS protection very badly so if u visit https://dnsleaktest.com/ it can actually still see the country u r in.

I fixed this by using google's dns server.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 3, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> not to get u all worried @Knoxx29 but some VPN services lack of DNS protection very badly so if u visit https://dnsleaktest.com/ it can actually still see the country u r in.
> 
> I fixed this by using google's dns server.


Thanks for your concern,
I am using the one that @ShiBDiB recommend me (PIA), i visited the link you posted and it doesn't show my original location/country.


----------



## Drone (Jun 3, 2016)

ExpressVPN or Ivacy both are good and inexpensive

https://www.expressvpn.com/
https://www.ivacy.com/


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 3, 2016)

Drone said:


> ExpressVPN or Ivacy both are good and inexpensive
> 
> https://www.expressvpn.com/
> https://www.ivacy.com/



Those I will look at, I need to find a good vpn service when my Zenmate "Free" Premium trial ends in August this yr, but I need to find one that just don't keep letting he run around on ip's on the same server bcs I have some services I still want to run like Plex which ain't possible on Zenmate 99% of the time bcs I keep getting a new IP on their servers all the time.


----------



## Drone (Jun 3, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> Those I will look at, I need to find a good vpn service when my Zenmate "Free" Premium trial ends in August this yr, but I need to find one that just don't keep letting he run around on ip's on the same server bcs I have some services I still want to run like Plex which ain't possible on Zenmate 99% of the time bcs I keep getting a new IP on their servers all the time.


I know what you mean. I had no problems with ExpressVPN and ivacy. Btw I've also read positive reviews about totalvpn.

In this crappy times vpn is a must. Governments, companies, hackers and anyone else try to get their dirty hands on everything.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 3, 2016)

Drone said:


> I know what you mean. I had no problems with ExpressVPN and ivacy. Btw I've also read positive reviews about totalvpn.
> 
> In this crappy times vpn is a must. Governments, companies, hackers and anyone else try to get their dirty hands on everything.



This is so true, I have been thinking about trying out Tunnelbear but I dunno it's a Canadian company but it looks good, and PIA I dunno if I can trust it's a US company if I remember correctly.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 12, 2016)

You can always buy a cheap 256MB-512MB VPS from RamNode or somewhere else and set up your own VPN. Then you can also use it to host your website or something


----------



## newconroer (Jun 12, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I am not an expert about Vpn and that's why I would like to know if someone could list me a few trusted Vpns, I would really appreciate any suggestion/ advice.
> 
> Thanks.



AirVPN

In contrast to all the big names such as IPVanish, TorGuard, Hide My Ass!, PIA etc, AirVPN has been the most useful in terms of performance, cost, privacy and service.


No torrent (or other format) throttling
No region/server locking
Full server stats live, with reports and repair ETAs
Packages include complete tunneling and multiple protocols
Can be setup for virtually any platform(including a easy to use Windows package)[also user guides exist for bespoke arrangements, such as pfSense, which I run]
Their website/user portal is very thorough and flexible. You can build custom VPN configuration files
Cost is extremely good for what you get
Service is often quick and prompt
Forums are active
They tick all the privacy qualifications, no record keeping


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 12, 2016)

newconroer said:


> AirVPN


No PPTP support?! Yes I know it's insecure, but well supported and easy to setup


----------



## newconroer (Jun 12, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> No PPTP support?! Yes I know it's insecure, but well supported and easy to setup



They made a decision to not support it (reasons that they have openly discussed) from the outset. It did not meet their vision for a good VPN platform, that would include all of the features that I listed above.
I'd reckon it's a tiny compromise in contrast to the positives their service(s) offers.

We're starting to see other companies do the same.

As for easy to setup; only if the host provides you sometime of GUI or interface package, otherwise your average user is going to have a lot more success with an Open VPN arrangement.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jun 12, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> i'm using boxpn, very cheap, good amount of servers, good speeds.



Thanks for the heads up on this one W1z...with the sale they going on....it's feasible in my price range.  

Best,

Liquid Cool

P.S. subbed to this thread.  I personally would like to see more threads/reviews on items like this(and perhaps routers too) on TPU vs. video cards and cases.


----------



## Drone69 (Jun 18, 2016)

I use Nordvpn. You can connect 6 devices. You can choose servers by country or by a list of each server in each country, use UDP or HTTP, PPtP, L2TP. Double VPN, TOR via VPN. There`s are apps for android and iphones as well as DNS leak protection.


----------



## Matthias (Nov 3, 2017)

Me and my girlfriend studied in China as exchange students for a year. Like you know most of the services are banned there Facebook, Netflix, Youtube etc. So I had to find a way to access those sites/media channels. Found out about VPNs and so on, but did not know, which one to choose. While surfing and searching for the best vpn, I landed on Zenmate. They are German and I am from that country, so I though I'll have a go.

Everything worked just fine and I could use all the channels I wanted, but one day me and my girlfriend wanted to watch some netflix. I activated my favourite tool Zenmate for that, but I kept on receiving error messages. I tried several servers, but it still did not work, which was a shame. I tried and tried, contacted their Support and all they said me that they don't support netflix. (I should have listened to the review on this site thebestvpn). Wanted to cancel my subscription and get a refund for my 12-month-subscription, but did not get one.  

Long story short: my experience with Zenmate was pretty awful - they did not support netflix and they did not help me as well....


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 3, 2017)

Matthias said:


> they did not support netflix



I think it's netflix themselves banning vpn connections.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 3, 2017)

Thanks to @ShiBDiB PIA was my choice, easy to use and very cheap.


----------



## Drone69 (Nov 3, 2017)

Netflix don`t like vpn`s. NordVPN have servers that allow access. There are instructions on their site, which servers to choose.

https://support.nordvpn.com/hc/en-us/articles/213040989-How-to-securely-watch-Netflix-with-NordVPN


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 8, 2017)

newconroer said:


> AirVPN
> 
> In contrast to all the big names such as IPVanish, TorGuard, Hide My Ass!, PIA etc, AirVPN has been the most useful in terms of performance, cost, privacy and service.
> 
> ...



I can second this, I have been using AIR vpn for two years now, best decision I ever made.  ipleak.net to verify my IPV6 address isn't leaking. (I manually enter windows control panel, network sharing center, and disable IPV6 for everything, bluetooth, wifi, ethernet, tap, everything.  Then I download latest Open VPN version, and away I go. Super fast and safe, and ipleak.net says its a hacktivist exit node, mmm feels good being in the band of brothers with Aaron Swartz, long live my brother and the failed justice system that basically gave him life in prison while letting wall street types walk away unscathed after 2008. Hacktivist exit node for life. You better believe it boys.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 8, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Thanks to @ShiBDiB PIA was my choice, easy to use and very cheap.



Closing up shop since the OP has made his choice


----------

